# VW CC driver seat leather is faded/worn in the grain?



## TSI-DRIVER (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey guys I purchased a vehicle cc recently and the driver seat is noticeably worn or faded than the passenger and rear seats, the other seats looks brand new and the driver seat looks new when applying leather treatment but after I buff it off the grain in the leather goes gray and makes the seat look worn and faded, I've tried steaming the seat and using all purpose cleaner with no luck it just goes back to faded gray/black


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Not all ass stains are removable. 
As you are finding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

